# Got some dollies and a leveler.



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

My wife's best friend's bridal shower is this weekend, so I am writing this from her parents' home in the Hampton Roads area of Virginia.

On the way down, I convinced my wife that a Northern Tool retail center would be a GREAT place to visit. It just so happened that there was one located in the same shopping center as the bridal shop from which she ordered her bridesmaid's dress. Go figure! It must have been fate. We managed to fulfill both matron-of-honor and car-obsessive-husband duties in one fell swoop.

One bit of trivia: Northern Tool's retail prices are higher than their online mail-order prices. For example, the two-dolly set that currently sells online for $44.99 sells for $51.99 in the store I visited. However, even after taxes, I saved money by picking them up myself. Shipping on the two sets of dollies I require would have approached some $60! I took advantage of being in the store by buying a load leveler for my engine hoist. I don't think I'll really need one for the relatively lightweight S14 engine, but I don't want to discover that I need one at 3am some lonely evening.

I now have all of the hardware I need to remove my engine and move the car out of the way when I don't need it centered in the garage. Now I need to actually start the job. I have just ordered the Koala Motorsport E30 M3 repair manual, which will be invaluable.


----------

